# Winsock and Vista



## hopper (May 21, 2005)

Hi all,

Helping with a Vista computer. Connected to router, valid IP, sending and receiving bytes. Cannot connect to web or ping urls (but can ping ip).

Classic winsock DNS problem, right? Usually will run lspfix and/or winsockfix on XP and problem solved.

But......what about Vista? I can't find a compatible tool for Vista.

Can you reset the tcp/ip stack in Vista with the same commands as XP? (netsh....)

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## hopper (May 21, 2005)

Now that I've had a chance to work on it, I think I have it under control.

Used spybot to check the LSP chain, and of course 1 and 2 are newdotnet.

You know, I haven't worked with Vista much, but I think it's new "advanced security" is something of a joke. All the UAC seems to do is annoy the heck out of every single operation the user tries to perform. This person only had this PC for a week. Does Vista in any way protect a user from one of the oldest, most common forms of malware in existance? UAC needs to confirm my accessing Network in Control Panel, but it doesn't need to confirm changes in the registry to the LSP chain from crapware? Give me a break.

As someone who once received a paycheck supporting M$ products, and who has vocally defended them for years, I can honestly say that I can't wait for the day when we are all running open source OS's and apps.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

right click on the icon in the tray and then diognose and repair


----------



## hopper (May 21, 2005)

Thanks Dai, but I had tried that before posting

Actually I was looking more along these lines (which are basically the same commands as XP):

Check and repair *Winsock* corruption.
Click Start. In the Start Search dialog box, type: cmd, and right-click cmd. 
Click Run as administrator. 
Type: *netsh winsock reset*, and then press the ENTER key. 
Type: Exit and press ENTER. 
Restart the computer.

*Reset the TCP/IP* protocol.
Click Start. In the Start Search dialog box, type: cmd, and right-click cmd. 
Click Run as administrator. 
Type: *netsh int ip reset*, and then press ENTER. 
Type: Exit and press ENTER. 
Restart the computer.

I had resolved the LSP problem without any of these steps, simply removing newdotnet did the trick.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

johnwill would be the one to ask about it


----------

